# Dead Bee Cleanup



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I scrape them out when I get the chance. Figure it saves them a lot of the cleaning duties when, like you, I think there are better things for them to be doing.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I am not a tbh keeper, but when I am down to the bottom board in my langs, as in early spring inspection, I routinely dump the bottom board trash, but not if I have to fight the bees to do it.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

lobudget said:


> They are still able to make their way to the entrance at the end, but I wonder if I should help them a bit and clear some of them out or just let them do their thing.


I would let the bees take care of it if they are healthy.


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

It won't hurt anything to clean the dead bees out. The bees have better things to do. Also, it gives you clean slate and it is easier to notice if things change in the hive.


----------



## lobudget (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, I'll see what the weather holds. I noticed the queen laying eggs so I don't want to chill things or cause other stresses. 

I was nice to see about 6 sq/in of capped honey on the 15 or so frames I went though.


----------

